
Concepts that don't have good words or phrases - imartin2k
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/mQD9w9AFdnKHnr7wF/secondary-stressors-and-tactile-ambition
======
goodmachine
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Meaning_of_Liff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Meaning_of_Liff)

